# Upgrading / Hacking / Overvolting, off a Curtis Controller



## dtbaker (Jan 5, 2008)

shederic said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I am still in the piecing together stages as my car is still used as an ICE.
> the controller I have is a Curtis 1253-4802. Since this was bought my job has changed and therefor I’m after some more power.
> ...


if you really want performance, step up to a zilla, soliton, raptor, synkromotive.....


----------



## shederic (Feb 25, 2010)

HI dtbaker,

Im sure those controllers would be a sound investment. However, as I have bought the Curtis already, and this is a bdget conversion, Id like to make use of it.


----------

